
Ask HN: Your thoughts on the Proposition 12? - JerryPMiller
Hi,<p>Let&#x27;s assume that we made it more expensive to produce the staple foods such as eggs and chicken meat. We have a certain population of people subsisting on food stamps. Given we don&#x27;t want to starve them, they need to be compensated for the corollary increase in the price.
Is there a financial mechanism that ensures such a compensation?<p>Sincerely yours,
Jerry Miller
======
taprun
Why do they have to be compensated at all? They can eat a vegan diet without
starving. This will further reduce animal suffering (the very goal of the
proposition).

~~~
2_listerine_pls
sincerely yours, taprun _

